# Corey Taylor



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

one of the best metal front men ever with slipknot and stonesour. See a slightly different side of him here. A man of many talents.

*Some bad language*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

always thought his voice was brilliant, ever since I heard bother live but acoustic..

met him when on tour with slipknot (he was not me :lol: i wish) nice guy aswell.

wonder how many slipknot fans turned up to be like WTF... spongebob? :lol:


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

He was on an episode of NY Ink getting a tattoo of the guy from the band who died and he was a real nice genuine guy and he ended up crying when talking about his best friend


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Epically epic 

Sort of guy to sit down and have a beer with.

Thanks Deano :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive been a slipknot fan since I was about 12. Corey has an amazing voice, his acoustic songs are amazing.


----------

